# Sex, nudity, women, breasts



## GodLift (Jan 31, 2002)

alright i got you into this Post... now to ask the real question.

What does everyone prefer?   Hydroxycut or xenadrine?.?.?

Personally i noticed a bigger difference with Hydroxycut....how bout the rest of you


----------



## irontime (Jan 31, 2002)

Oh that was low, real fuckin low. But pretty smart, so I'll answer the question. I prefer Excenedrine over hydroxycut, but over both of them I would pick Thryocut 2 from PVL


----------



## seyone (Jan 31, 2002)

i have only used xenadrine and i liked it so I would have to pick it.


----------



## dojdave11 (Feb 1, 2002)

hydroxycut


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 1, 2002)

LOL!  Well since you MADE me read this thread, I'll reply.  I've never used either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 1, 2002)

try alot of sex to lose the weight


----------



## HickeyNC (Feb 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> try alot of sex to lose the weight



Ahh yes. Doing pelvic hip thrusts are a great way to enjoy cardio. Espically if you have a partner. lol

They also work the abbs and glutes very well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2002)

I haven't used either of them.
When I want to use a thermongenic,
I use Thermadrene by Sportpharma.


----------



## crowman (Feb 1, 2002)

Damn, that thread title was really low, I was expecting something better.

I personally have to disagree with the use of thermogenics, but if I have to take sides I definitly have to go with Hydroxycut.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 1, 2002)

Thermicore CRT by Met-Rx.  It's a time released thermogenic, take 3 in the morning and you're good for the day with no jitters or energy highs and lows. 

Creative title to the thread.  Not freakin' fair, but creative.


----------



## susiQ (Feb 2, 2002)

I only looked b/c I thought that I was the topic of this thread...giggle...
Hell, you even got my attention, that's not hard to do...

I have used both and right now I am on Hydroxycut...I would have to choose it over the latter...

So, while I am in here...UPDATE!!
I am on Hydroxy...I am NOT workin out...well my mouth and my hands but um...that's a whole diff. thread...lol!
I am not eating too bad, not great but I think I am doing well...


Oh, and I have to say...I was taking Thermicore and I thought it 
SUCKED!!!!! hee hee...
Personally... I got worn out by like 4pm and I just didn't like it...but hey that is my opinion and I am not tryin to advertise anything (except my body...giggle) so you just have to try them out for yourself....


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> try alot of sex to lose the weight



Wow Tank, I thought I was bad! You have sex on the brain! In every thread you somehow bring up sex. What is wrong with you...sex...I mean...sex...there are...I want sex...other things...sex, girls...to think...sex...sex...about in this...hot sex...world...women, boobs, sex...than just sex!

Oh, by the way...I prefer Xenadrine over Hydroxycut by far.


----------



## Skyliner (Feb 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> try alot of sex to lose the weight



Problem is that some ppl must lose the weight first in order for sex


----------



## King Penguin (Feb 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Skyliner *_
> 
> 
> Problem is that some ppl must lose the weight first in order for sex



Depends whos on top......


----------



## 101Tazman (Feb 4, 2002)

Neither, I think NitroPhen by Impact is the best! Check out their web page www.Impactnutrition.com   I know J Maxwell in their testimonials section and It works!


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by King Penguin *_
> 
> 
> Depends whos on top......


now thats a lovely thought


----------



## senopole (Feb 4, 2002)

Neither. Loose the weight by doing an intense cartio program. It doesn't have any side affects


----------



## machinehead022 (Feb 4, 2002)

I agree, excersize is the best way to lose weight, in terms of being healthy.  I had a room mate who took diet pills and there was a huge swing in personality he was very moody and very hyper.  Not to mention his heart rate was off the scale, you can't tell me that is healthy.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 4, 2002)

i been moody lately.. mostly i think its been relationship problems.. but just making sure does working out do anything to mental health other than make it feel better?


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> i been moody lately.. mostly i think its been relationship problems.. but just making sure does working out do anything to mental health other than make it feel better?



Generally, working out will improve state of mind and mood through the feeling of accomplishment, stress relief, and release of mood enhancing endorphins. If you've been moody, it could be a relationship problem or other stresses...as well as a supplement you are taking if it is something that increases testosterone production.


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> Wow Tank, I thought I was bad! You have sex on the brain! In every thread you somehow bring up sex. What is wrong with you...sex...I mean...sex...there are...I want sex...other things...sex, girls...to think...sex...sex...about in this...hot sex...world...women, boobs, sex...than just sex!
> ...


well its your fault you started it  p.s  thanks


----------



## SteveDeBeave (Feb 5, 2002)

I prefer Xenadrine...and nude sexy women with large breasts.


----------



## gopro (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SteveDeBeave *_
> I prefer Xenadrine...and nude sexy women with large breasts.



I second the large breasts thing


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> 
> 
> I second the large breasts thing


yes,i like large breasted women myself,hey GP you ole horn dog you


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 5, 2002)

i heard somewhere that working generates testosterone... is that true?


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> 
> yes,i like large breasted women myself,hey GP you ole horn dog you



I admit it...I do have a large breast fetish...real or fake...bring it on!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> i heard somewhere that working generates testosterone... is that true?



Working out will help to keep testosterone elevated to a degree....working, however, lowers mine down to the floor.


----------



## arbntmare (Feb 6, 2002)

i was having a rough time writing that post last night.. i had to re-write it 3 times hehe.. and i still screwed it up.. i meant working out


----------



## gopro (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> i was having a rough time writing that post last night.. i had to re-write it 3 times hehe.. and i still screwed it up.. i meant working out



I figured that...just teasing ya!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 7, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> i was having a rough time writing that post last night.. i had to re-write it 3 times hehe.. and i still screwed it up.. i meant working out


You were thinking about large breasts, weren't you?


----------



## T.J. (Feb 8, 2002)

I choose xena ove hydrox....I have used both and I received better results with xena than the other...good thread to get people in here...but if you ask me I think sex is by far the best of the two......but it doesn't help if you are not getting anything!!


----------



## Berel65 (Feb 9, 2002)

I've only tried Exanadrine and ripped Fuel. I prefer Ripped Fuel


----------



## Juan Rodrigfuez (Feb 11, 2002)

I tried most all but really liked stacker 2.  I could even smell the fat buring off.


----------



## beau1al (Feb 13, 2002)

That was mean


----------



## jim (Mar 1, 2002)

i just switched from xenadrine to hydroxycut, and thought that xenadrine was better to suppress my appitite, but as for elevating rmr, time will tell


----------



## arbntmare (Mar 4, 2002)

damn this thing is still going


----------



## bigheath (Mar 5, 2002)

What do you guys think about Simply Cut by EAS


----------



## dase78 (Mar 6, 2002)

I like hydroxycut


----------



## jbp2k (Mar 6, 2002)

Never tried Hydroxycut but Xenadrine is working fine for me.


----------



## realdeal (Mar 7, 2002)

i like ephedrine better because up in Canada we get the crappy kind of Hydroxycut.


----------



## Brad8299 (Mar 12, 2002)

I like hydroxycut.  Ive never tried xenadrine.

By the imo more than a handful and mouthful of breasts are a waist.


----------



## STONEDAV (Mar 14, 2002)

Zenadrine by a country mile. My brother used it for a month and lost 9 kilos. Then the next month he used hydroxycut and put ON weight.


----------



## mesmall (Mar 17, 2002)

Xenadrine for me.....actually a clone to it with exact same ingredients and cheaper.


----------



## diablo (Mar 20, 2002)

*that's fcked up*

hydroxicut is works best for me


----------



## FOLEYMSL (Mar 25, 2002)

You suck. Hydroxycut.


----------



## PRINTMASTER (Apr 2, 2002)

sorry  Ive never used either one . Cant help on this one.


----------



## kuso (Apr 2, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PRINTMASTER *_
> sorry  Ive never used either one . Cant help on this one.




So why bother posting????

I`ve tried Hydrox......works well for energy before a workout...thats the reason I take it so I`m not sure about it fat burning ability.

Want to try AST`s though.


----------



## Ron Jeremy (Apr 4, 2002)

Dymetradine Extreme (AST)is the bomb. Also, any product by D&E seems to be very potent.


----------



## PRINTMASTER (Apr 4, 2002)

HYDROXYCUT


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Ron Jeremy *_
> Dymetradine Extreme (AST)is the bomb. Also, any product by D&E seems to be very potent.



Is it just me, or does anybody else see the irony in Ron Jeremy giving advice on fat burners?  That's WAYYYYY funny.


----------



## Brad8299 (Apr 5, 2002)

Ive used hydroxycut and I lost 20 lbs off of it. (no shit)  I stopped useing it though because I didnt like the side effect.  I am currently using AST DX  I dont know how it works for fat burning but It gives me some energy during working out.  It makes me sweat real bad during workouts.  I never used to sweat during workout and its not because I didnt work hard enough because I did but the gym is always so damn cold with their damn A/C running.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2002)

I prefer Hydroxycut.


----------



## kuso (Apr 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or does anybody else see the irony in Ron Jeremy giving advice on fat burners?  That's WAYYYYY funny.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks buddy, I'm glad sombody noticed that one.


----------

